# Virtual Learning at UCLA during COVID - Current Student AMA



## BuddernScotch (Sep 29, 2020)

Hey all - current MFA Screenwriting student at UCLA. Chris suggested I do an AMA, so here it is.

This may be a little late as the current year's new cohort has already been decided. But if there's anyone that has questions about how to make the best of this situation while we're here, as I've already gone through Spring quarter "online", I could certainly help incoming students with questions and concerns. And, if the worst should happen and this goes on another year - future prospective students.

I do have some insight as to how the other departments fared but it is going to be second-hand information.


----------

